
Rumsfeld to IRS: taxes are too damn complicated - jamesjyu
http://kottke.org/14/04/rumsfeld-to-irs-taxes-are-too-damn-complicated
======
AnimalMuppet
Yup. Taxes are too complicated.

But it's not the IRS's fault. It's the fault of Congress. They write the tax
laws; the IRS does not.

